# Recommendations for Body Armour



## d_will (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi All

After taking a fall recently I am looking to protect myself on future rides. I'll probably opt for the POC knee pads but am unsure what jacket to go for. I think i'd prefer short sleeve and am looking for any recommendations you may have on short and long sleeve jackets that are confortable to wear for a few hours under a jersey.

Thanks


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I recently got a Race Face Flank Core, it's good. 

For knee/elbow check out Ion Traze or Chromag (knees only). 

If you ride with a pack skip the jacket and get an Evoc pack with back protector.


----------



## d_will (Jul 27, 2020)

davec113 said:


> I recently got a Race Face Flank Core, it's good.
> 
> For knee/elbow check out Ion Traze or Chromag (knees only).
> 
> If you ride with a pack skip the jacket and get an Evoc pack with back protector.


Thanks for the recommendation, I do ride with a pack but am after more than just back protection so will take a look at the Race Face Flank Core.

I did originally look at the Troy Lee Designs UPS 7850 HW Short Sleeve Shirt and the SixSixOne Evo Compression Jacket Short Sleeve.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I have a Leatt Airfit body vest that I've worn a few times. I got it mostly for an added layer of protection for when I go to the bike park. I then added one of their T shirts with shoulder padding, to get some more coverage.

I them both on the clearance sale they did last winter and would have probably have gone for one of the ones with short or long sleeves, but they were all out of stock. But figured $70 in padding was cheaper than a visit to the ER, even if I got something else in the future.

https://www.leatt.com/shop/bike/body-vest-3df-airfit22.html

https://www.leatt.com/shop/closeout-deals/shoulder-tee-3df-airfit-lite.html

The vest I can wear in the winter time for normal trail rides pretty easily, as its pretty comfortable. But in the summer time its too warm for pedaling IMO.

The t shirt can be worn most of the time, as its super breathable. I don't wear it alone, but I have a buddy with messed up shoulders that wears his much more often.

I also wear 7idp Sam Hill knee pads, and Leatt Airflex elbow pads every ride. I'd highly recommend them both.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I use Leatt body Tee 3DF airfit lite. It has thick 3DO foam on chest and shoulders and back.
You can wear jersey over it.

It is low profile but it provides substantial flexibility, protection. You can wear elbow pads separately so your body gets less hot on summer days 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Full Squishy Mayhem (Aug 11, 2020)

Here's another recommendation for the Leatt Body Tee 3DF AirFit Lite. It's not something I wear every day, but it's flexible and lightweight enough that it's never in the way when you're bombing downhill.

It has built in velcro loops to hold a neck brace, but I use them to hang it off my CamelBak during climbs and then just put it on before heading back down.


----------



## d_will (Jul 27, 2020)

Thank you all for the suggestions I like the look of the armour vests but would ideally want something that covers the shoulders more in the same piece of armour, I do like the look of the Leatt Body Tee 3DF Airfit Lite suggested though. I just need to decide whether £200+ is a bit much ontop of knee pads. I think short sleeve is the way to go and then as suggested get elbow pads which would be cooler than a full length arm jacket.

Do you find the Leatt Body Tee 3DF Airfit Lite is a pretty comfy fit? i'm 6'1" but am not a very big build so ideally would like something that's not too loose.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm 6'1", ~185-190lbs without gear.

I've got the vest that is essentially the same thing as the Body Tee (minus the shoulders), and it fits me just fine. Its kind of a mesh fabric, and it fits like a compression shirt. Meaning, on me at least, its not loose at all, but rather its very form fitting.

The only other person I know with one is 6' and like ~240lbs without gear. And it is... tighter on him.


----------



## d_will (Jul 27, 2020)

ocnLogan said:


> I'm 6'1", ~185-190lbs without gear.
> 
> I've got the vest that is essentially the same thing as the Body Tee (minus the shoulders), and it fits me just fine. Its kind of a mesh fabric, and it fits like a compression shirt. Meaning, on me at least, its not loose at all, but rather its very form fitting.
> 
> The only other person I know with one is 6' and like ~240lbs without gear. And it is... tighter on him.


I'm 187lbs so thats good to hear it fits so well.


----------



## d_will (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi, how does the Leatt mentioned compare to the Fox Racing Titan Sport Jacket 2020 for fit, performance and breathability? Has anyone tried both? I'm not sold on the idea of a full arm but if it's breathable and cool enough it could also be a possibility.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

https://troyleedesigns.com/products/5900-chest-protector-black

I wear it for DH and gnarlier "enduro" riding as does a Buddy of mine. Light, not hot, comfortable, fits under a jersey so well often times people can't tell you have it on. There's also a version with additional shoulder arm protection (BG5955) if that's what you're looking for.

I debated between this, the Leatt, and the Fox offerings. I ended up veering away from the "soft" options because once you fall and tear any of the mesh holding the whole thing on you, the thing is likely trashed unless you sew it back together.

Choosing between the various hard shell offerings, I went with what I would be more likely to wear more often as it's only going to protect me if I have it on and I'm only going to have it on if it doesn't make me excessively hot or detract from my mobility/maneuverability on the bike.

Super happy with this chest/back protector.


----------



## d_will (Jul 27, 2020)

Shartist said:


> https://troyleedesigns.com/products/5900-chest-protector-black
> 
> I wear it for DH and gnarlier "enduro" riding as does a Buddy of mine. Light, not hot, comfortable, fits under a jersey so well often times people can't tell you have it on. There's also a version with additional shoulder arm protection (BG5955) if that's what you're looking for.
> 
> ...


I really like the look of this with the shoulders and clavical, plus it looks to cover the ribs well on the side. It's nice you can remove the upper arms if required, the only thing putting me off is back protector looks quite short, i'm just over 6'1" which would leave my lower back exposed. I suspect i could get something to cover this though or it might be incorporated into some shorts.


----------



## d_will (Jul 27, 2020)

I think so far with your help I have narrowed it down to the Leatt Body Tee 3DF Airfit Lite, the TLD BG5955 or the Fox Racing Titan Sport Jacket.


----------



## Full Squishy Mayhem (Aug 11, 2020)

d_will said:


> Do you find the Leatt Body Tee 3DF Airfit Lite is a pretty comfy fit? i'm 6'1" but am not a very big build so ideally would like something that's not too loose.


 I'm 6'3" and about 205 without gear. Like Logan said, it fits almost like a compression shirt, so form fitting without feeling like a boa constrictor. There are also adjustable straps under the arms that you can use to tighten it further if you need to.

And I left out a couple words in my last post about the loops and attaching it to a CamelBak instead of wearing it on climbs. It has built in loops for a neck brace and I use a (not included) Velcro strip to attach those loops to my pack.


----------



## d_will (Jul 27, 2020)

Full Squishy Mayhem said:


> I'm 6'3" and about 205 without gear. Like Logan said, it fits almost like a compression shirt, so form fitting without feeling like a boa constrictor. There are also adjustable straps under the arms that you can use to tighten it further if you need to.
> 
> And I left out a couple words in my last post about the loops and attaching it to a CamelBak instead of wearing it on climbs. It has built in loops for a neck brace and I use a (not included) Velcro strip to attach those loops to my pack.


It's nice that you have the ability to do that as i'm sure it wouldn't fit in a backpack like knee pads. I personally can't see me taking it off as the trails i do near me go from uphill to downhill quite often so removing it for the riding I do each time would be alot of effort as i'd spend almost as much time changing as I would riding. For bigger uplift days where the descents take far longer I could see it being beneficial though.

I think I need to see if any shops near me sell all these recomendation so I can see what feels best.


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

+1 for the Leatt Body Tee 3DF Airfit Lite. I'm 6'2" and a slender 170lbs and the fit is good. I tried the long sleeve before settling on the short sleeve version. The elbow pads didn't seem to sit securely enough and looked as though they would move easily in a crash. So I went with the short sleeve and use elbow pads.

I wouldn't want to be pedaling around in it during a humid summer though - way to warm for that. It's also pretty heavy. For lift assisted days though it's great.


----------



## d_will (Jul 27, 2020)

trail-blazer said:


> +1 for the Leatt Body Tee 3DF Airfit Lite. I'm 6'2" and a slender 170lbs and the fit is good. I tried the long sleeve before settling on the short sleeve version. The elbow pads didn't seem to sit securely enough and looked as though they would move easily in a crash. So I went with the short sleeve and use elbow pads.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be pedaling around in it during a humid summer though - way to warm for that. It's also pretty heavy. For lift assisted days though it's great.


Thanks it's good to get lots of opinions and everyone seems pretty happy with these which is a positive.


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

You should also check iXS Carve and POC VPD Air+ Tee.


----------



## Thunderkant (Aug 4, 2021)

trail-blazer said:


> +1 for the Leatt Body Tee 3DF Airfit Lite. I'm 6'2" and a slender 170lbs and the fit is good. I tried the long sleeve before settling on the short sleeve version. The elbow pads didn't seem to sit securely enough and looked as though they would move easily in a crash. So I went with the short sleeve and use elbow pads.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be pedaling around in it during a humid summer though - way to warm for that. It's also pretty heavy. For lift assisted days though it's great.


 Which size did you get? Im same height and weight and not sure about the size.


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

Thunderkant said:


> Which size did you get? Im same height and weight and not sure about the size.


The label says XXL. Size is based on your height. This covers 184-196cm


----------

